# Question? About tire tread depth



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

I'm in the Chicago market and I'm wondering what the tread depth should be in my tires. Nissan says that they're 3/32". Is that good enough to pass my inspection?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I say give it a shot. Worst that happens is they fail you and you have to come up with new tires before you can drive.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

68350 said:


> I don't think so.


The ones that are worn down are in the rear... Nissan just rotated them today.



PrestonT said:


> I say give it a shot. Worst that happens is they fail you and you have to come up with new tires before you can drive.


Going to go tomorrow anyways. Chances are they won't care since it's a FWD car and the 3/32" tires are on the rear now.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

3/32 won't pass an Uber inspection , you really should get new tires . Tires are the most important thing on your car and people over look them like crazy . Check out some used tire places you can get tires with 90% tread for a a fraction of the price new or try bestusedtires.com ... I've used them before and they're great , give free shipping . Not as cheap as finding a used tire shop but very easy and a huge selection


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> 3/32 won't pass an Uber inspection , you really should get new tires . Tires are the most important thing on your car and people over look them like crazy . Check out some used tire places you can get tires with 90% tread for a a fraction of the price new or try bestusedtires.com ... I've used them before and they're great , give free shipping . Not as cheap as finding a used tire shop but very easy and a huge selection


My inspection place passed them anyways!!!!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Jayman said:


> My inspection place passed them anyways!!!!


haha nice


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Do the Penny test...

Stick a penny head first into the tread of a tire, Then hammer it in until the tire blows, now you need new tires...

Just kidding, this is how you do the test.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Buy some BFG A/T KO2's.... you could bury the entire penny in there.


----------

